#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > General Business >  >  What are the important measures a business should take amid this COVID-19?

## Bhavya

The COVID-19 coronavirus outbreak is a human tragedy our world is currently facing which impact all aspects of our lives. Many businesses are struggling to sustain their business amid this COVID-19 crisis and lockdowns. So at this present time what are the important labour measures companies should take? Can you guys share your tips on this regards?

----------


## T.Kokulan

Cutting down overheads or cutting down over time works is one of the point, automation can be promoted to over come this issue.

----------


## Bhavya

> Cutting down overheads or cutting down over time works is one of the point, automation can be promoted to over come this issue.


Hi Kokulan, welcome to The HUB Sri Lanka.  :Smile: 

Thanks for sharing your tips. Don't you think promoting automation may cause unemployment problem in future?

----------

